# KNO - Knosys Limited



## System (16 September 2015)

Knosys is an enterprise grade knowledge management software platform for large customer service and support organisations, especially those managing complex queries across multiple customer segments and market places.

http://www.knosys.it


----------



## pixel (3 November 2015)

A fairly new listing, so the chart doesn't have much history to analyse.
However, the business prospects and connections (Optus, Singtel) appear promising and could well support the recent rise of buyers' interest. I noticed the breakout and picked up a small holding.





Speculative IMHO, so not for the faint-hearted; requires disciplined capital management and stop loss regime.
PS: I like the name too. Nice play on words, γνῶσις (gnosis) is Greek for knowledge.


----------



## pixel (5 November 2015)

Break Alert: 36c resistance under threat.




I bought 33; will add if 36 becomes support.
stop out if close below 36.


----------



## greggles (29 January 2018)

After a couple of years of a steady decline in share price, Knosys Limited looks like it could be starting to turn around. The last month has seen a couple of positive announcements regarding new contracts, one with SBS Bank and the other with Singtel/Optus.

The contract with Singtel/Optus, announced this morning, has a value of $6.1 million dollars over 5 years (Singtel) and 3 years (Optus) respectively and involves the deployment of the Knosys knowledge management platform KnowledgeIQ, with a "Go-Live" date for both Singtel and Optus scheduled for the first half of 2018.

Share price has spiked nicely this morning and is currently up 4c (72.73%) to 9.5c. After falling from 39c to 5c over the last couple of years, KNO now looks like it might have bottomed out and could represent value at these levels if the contracts keep coming.


----------



## greggles (2 February 2018)

greggles said:


> Share price has spiked nicely this morning and is currently up 4c (72.73%) to 9.5c. After falling from 39c to 5c over the last couple of years, KNO now looks like it might have bottomed out and could represent value at these levels if the contracts keep coming.




Well, KNO has just kept on heading north. I should have picked this one in the February stock tipping competition. Since my last post four days ago, KNO has doubled in price from 9.5c then to 20.5c this morning. It reached a high of 24c just after the open before retreating a little.

The company released an Investor Presentation yesterday afternoon that goes into considerable detail about their KnowledgeIQ AI platform. I haven't had time to go through it all yet but will this weekend. Needless to say, the market is clearly impressed with the presentation and the recent announcements regarding contracts. 

I'm wondering how much potential their KnowledgeIQ platform really has. Anyone else keeping an eye on this one?


----------



## brerwallabi (29 April 2021)

Strong sales growth, blue chip customers, no debt, cash on hand $6mil, annual recurring revenue looks to double, global expansion.
Investor presentation released with 3rd quarter results.
Shares on issue 207 million, current price 17cents
Broken out of downtrend.


----------

